# IVF Wales cyclers part 6



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy  ladies and loads of 


Pix...................op june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
Helen.............. Baseline scan 10th May
Jule.................dr 28 April, e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan..............baseline scan 30th april.....FET 10th May.
sugar...............follw up 13th May
sun dancer........follow up 29th June

      

Pick..................OTD  8th May
Marie................OTD  9th May
Sarah................OTD 9th May


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Shelly


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just marking


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Just Marking x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks Shelley


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

just marking thank's shell x


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning ladies

How are we all today?  I have been getting cramping pains in my lower abdomen since last night and throughout the night when I was in bed.  I feel really tired though I am getting loads of sleep, probably just everything that has gone on I guess.  It makes me nervous though these pains.  Any advise girlies?xx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Pick - it's a bloody nuisance that the signs of early pregnancy are almost exactly the same as signs of impending AF in my experience!   so it's so hard to tell. All I can say to you, is try to not read too much into it and take each day as it comes. I wish you loads of luck


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Nic, I am trying to believe that it is early signs but every little thing I think oooh what was that.  I suppose under normal circumstance you wouldn't really take a great deal of notice.
How are things going with you?xxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

pick,could just be stretching.Like you said a lot has gone on down there recently!
Try and take it easy today  

How are are other 2wwers today?

morning all


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pick pains or no pains you would worry either way. try and stay calm

ravan omg 2 days til baseline woo hoo

jule good luck with jab one today

how is everyone else?

sugar and sundancer hope you girls are ok


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya girls, Pick I have been getting period-type aches and cramps too since ET so wanted to let you know its not just you. Like you said we would probably wouldn't notice normally but right now everything is   . I have no idea what it means. 

Jule good luck for your first jab today. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

girls these pains really mean nothing, early pregnancy is so like af is coming, its a shame we havent got a little window in our tums to see what is happening

stay strong


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Morning everyone, how are we all today?

Good luck Jule with your 1st jab today.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning helen how are you feeling?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hows everyone today?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hiya Kara, I'm doing fine so far. No more mood swings. Feeling very crampy and heavy today though so I think AF may be on her way which is great.
Mini Ellard must really llikes keeping you waiting!   how are you feeling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like af is gona make a show which is great

im feeling heavy too lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Just a quickie to say hope everyone is doing ok. Pick, Marie, try not to think about those twinges and cramps, it's so hard I know  

Helen, good news af is on the way, bang on time so good for baseline

Good luck today Jule and good luck for Friday Ravan 

DH is taking me away for a couple of days r and r somewhere near monmouth, will be nice to get away and have some us time. Won't be online but thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah have a great time

Helen hope af comes soon


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks girlies for all your replies.  I feel more positive now and to be honest the 2ww isn't going to bad yet!!!!!!!!
DH is away this weekend with his motor biking buddies so I will just chill with my sil as my brother is going as well and once I am into Monday that will feel like the home straight.xxxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

sarah have a lovely time and a nice rest 

glad you feel better pick, weekend chilling sounds good


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Afternoon ladies hope evryone is keeping well and trying not to worry 2much 
Kara hope u doing good and something happen's soon 
as for me im doing ok 2day hav been 2 pay my hol's off so really looking forward 2 it now  
ladies on 2ww keep ur chin up girl's ( cant remember all ur name's yet lol sorry   )  try not 2 worry and think bowt it 2 much x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone.

Sarah, have a lovely break, it will certainly take your mind off your 2ww.

Pickwick and Marie hope you are both ok

Helen great news af is on its way.  Ill only be a few weeks behind you. 

Ive been updating chromosome link more so if people think they missed something check there.  My first jab again today and i cant belive im here again, it has seemed like forever since i dont this before.  Feeling bit all over place at mo as i just came back from my good friends mother's funeral so its been a very sad afternoon.

Tess how are you?

Ravan good luck for fri 2 days now not long.

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Jule good luck with the jab I'm sure you will be fine with it.

Sun dancer wow that makes it all the more real now paying for it, bet you cant wait. 

Quick question about gestone, is it normal to get sore lumps where the jabs have been? My   hurts


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

i havent done them but im sure it is.  After all its going into the muscle, i would hold onto the area and put a bit more pressure on there after you have done them


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for your jab jules ...hope you are ok funerals are horrible   marie dont worry i had lumpy bum of gestonee too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie yeah lumps are common! make sure you rub the area for a long time afterwards and this helps...your not using ice are you?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

im so glad its back to the old cyclogest for me, i really dont fancy having a lumpy bum its lumpy enough


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule hugs for you after the funeral today


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks it was awful my friend was so upset, i cant imagine losing my mother, i think its one person we are closest too


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

gotta go chinese arrived, chat soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww hun its so very sad

enjoy your chinese


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Jule - well done on your return to jabs. I hope the funeral wasn't too bad I have my friends husbands funeral tomoz and not looking forward too it. 

Raven - Good luck for Friday will be thinking of you xx

Sarah - have a nice couple of days hope the weather holds 

Pickwick - Hope its just growing pains sending you lots of  

Marie - hope you ok and not going too mad on your 2ww.

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Jules good luck fro tom that is gonna be so hard your poor friend


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

sorry to hear about the funerals girls 

no kara no ice, I will have to ask my nurse to perform a massage on the area


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Sending you a big hug Sugar   I am so sorry, I hope that you are able to find a way forward at your follow up.

Big welcome to you Sundance, I am sorry you got a BFN I hope you find a way forward and have a lovely holiday.

Woohoo Jule you have takeoff! Sorry you've had a tough day today  

How are the lovely 2wwers doing? Marie   Sarah   Pick  

hope you are ok Helen

Hope tomorrow goes as well as it can Jules, going to be a tough day


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

hope the 2wwers are doing well.

Sarah hope your enjoying your few days away  

Jule glad 1st jab went well.

morning all


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Sarah - enjoy your few days away, hope the weather holds off for you
Pick, marie - how you doing? hope time is flying for you both
Raven - tomorrow for scan   hope it goes ok
Jule - great you started jabbing again, when is your first scan? So sorry to hear about your friends mum, how very sad for you all.
Helen -   af is on her way for you
Pix - how are you doing? not long till your lap now. How did you do in your piano exam? did you get your results yet?
Kar - any twinges yet? hope you doing ok and resting plenty now

AFM my brother and family are down for a few days so spent yesterday with my gorgeous nieces. They are so funny. I have been surprised at how unmaternal I have been feeling in the last few days though. Last tx I felt quite desperate to be pg but now I dont. Think it might just be a coping mechanism to failed tx and the prospect of another one. I have been reading alot on recurrent failed implantation and dont know whether or not I am just unlucky or whether there may be a reason why. When AF shows up I am going to book a full range of blood tests for the following month to get up to date results. AND I have got an interview for the PGCE course that I enrolled on, just hope that they like me and think I would be a good teacher and let me start in Sept  

Hope everyone is ok and have a lovely day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

marie deffo never use ice but do make sure you rub the area for along time afterwards, i rarely got a lump

julespenfold hope to see you saturday if im still about lol

pix hiya matey, hoope your well

queenie hows you hun

jule day 2 today, its gona go quick now

ravan 1 day, 1 day left i so cant wait, hasnt time gone quick

sugar implantation failure is a hard thing to define and some cycle say they want a minimum about of embryos transfer before you would be classed as this, some say as many as 10!i only know this as i was classed as it. i think your mind is taking over and making you not feel maternal which at this time hun could be a good thing. i think you will have a lot of questions to ask at you FU and i hope you get some answer yet sometimes there are none

helen has af arrived

sarah how are you? what have you been up to in boncath


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

The research on implantation failure is difficult to find especially what is relevant to me. Alot of professionals cannot agree on what is recurrent implant failures so how can the research be easily compared. I am not sure what I can do really - if anything. Maybe I have just been unlucky and next time it will work.

Good luck at the hospital later, hope baby is getting ready to come out soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have loads of research studies on my other laptop but it broken which is a pain in the ****. could be a number of things and you might never know why, i dont know why i had so many fails yet i have feelings!


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

And what are your feelings? I think women are so intuned with their bodies and that womens intuition is often right.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it was a combo of the steriods and getting my tube removed, everything seems to point that way but i will never know for sure as there were so many changes.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the trouble is want works for one doesnt work for another, ivf is a game on russia roulette for sure. some people get lucky first cycle some take a good few goes and that can be when there is nothing work as such so yeah a certain amount it luck which doesnt make it any easier i know


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

That has to be one of the hardest things of IVF - the part of tx that is down to luck and is in the lap of the gods.  It is hard not knowing what changes made a difference and why what works for one doesnt for another. So hit and miss.  I guess we just have to give it our best and hope to god it is enough. 

Right I am off for a shower and then over to mums for cwtches with my girls  

Good luck for later - will be back to check for twinges


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Morning girls, hiya pix hun how are you doing? hope everything is going well with you. I am going to sign up for that OU openings course when I get paid so I may need to pick your brains on it all!

Ravan good luck for scan tomorrow, are you excited to get going?

sugar glad you have been keeping busy with visitors and research. I know what you mean about coping mechanisms. Well done on the interview is it soon?

kara thanks for the  advice  . I was annoyed last night coz it bled on my new trousers but I did then rub it for ages so hopefully that will do the trick. the things we do eh. 

Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Quiet today girls hope everyone is ok. 

Just found out another friend is 6 weeks   so so happy for her, and having naughty fantasies now about being pg together.  

But a bit concerned because i was sort of thinking "it comes in threes" as there are two girls in work pg so i thought as long as none others pop up I would be safe    
Trying to tell myself if doesn't count as she doesn't work here anymore. 

I know it sounds like i'm going barmy, thats because I am!!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

marie maybe the 3 you where thinking about is you,pick and sarah!Wouldnt that be fantastic!
Sounds like the 2ww has finally got to you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Aha, bloody good point ravan thanks! yes that would be fantastic     Obviously with the rest of the cyclers following on.  

How are you feeling, all ready to go?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i like your thinking ravan and marie is could well happen that way


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

That is good thinking Ravan, I am going with your take on things rather than Marie being the third in work.  That would be lovely if we all 3 got BFP's in a week or so and then the BFP's continued on here would be just amazing.xxxxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

it would be great if it did happen like that. 

Yep Marie I'm ready to go,baseline tomorrow and start ov testing!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what cycle day are you know ravan hun?

pick i so hope for you all


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Kara.

Good luck to you for tomorrow Ravan.x


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good stuff ravan, what time is baseline? Best wishes for it  

Pick I agree it would be amazing, fingers crossed it will happen


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

day 10 today,just checked diary and last month scan was day 12 ...follie at 18mm.
Be good to see how much it varies in a month lol

scan at 11am.....

I'll txt you Kara as soon as I leave heath


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo text hun as i will probably still be in hospital

et is gona be next week woo hoo


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

you could still be pregnant at this rate lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet i will be too lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sarah, marie and pick hope you are all coping on the 2ww.    

raven wow how quick has that come along good luck for baseline tomorrow.

sugar hope you and dh are ok. good to see you have loads to ask at fu.

jule hope jab goes well tonight.

helen hope your jabs are going well and not too many side effects for you.

hi to everyone else. hope your all well.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Evening everyone, 
Good luck for tomorrow Raven.

No sign of AF for me yet. Wish it would hurry up.

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ooh Helen hopefully it wont be much longer, at least your baseline is not for another 11 days so still plenty of time to have a bleed.

Ravan good luck for tomorrow.

I done my 2nd jab and i forgot how some of them can really hurt.  I put the needle in and then there was a really sharp pain and i couldnt push it anymore so had to take it out and reposition.  It has been throbbing since, must have been fat or something but it hirt, i soon remembered that pain from before  

How are you girls on the 2ww?

Hi queenie how are you?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

best of luck for your scan ravan im sure all will be fine


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan good luck with your scan today hun


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

good luck for scan ravan


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Good luck for today Raven  
Helen   AF shows up soon
Pick Marie and Sarah - how you doing? Still sane I hope
Jule - I find the suprecur stings too, worse than the stimming drugs
Miriam - how are you and maia doing? hope you are both ok
Queenie - woohoo its friday, another week over with and another week closer to your lap

AFM AF is here (i was secretly hoping that she wasnt coming and that the bfn was wrong   ) at least things will get back to normal now. I am off to spend another day with my neices before they go home this evening. I hope the rain stays away and then we can go out to the park or to town.

Kar - will be checking in on my phone all day to see how things are going


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all

raven good luck today at baseline.

hope you all have a good day. chat tonight.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your good wishes for my scan. Hoping for a triple lining and at least 17-18 follie lol
Will let you all know how I get on


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Good luck for today Raven.

Hope the 2 week-waiters are keeping sane


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all well and havn't gone mad yet if you are in the 2ww!!

Day off for me today (my second this year!!) and spent the last 4 hours cleaning!! how exciting am I!! hahaha, just had a nice shower and washed my hair and now going to sit down and catch up on my sky plus programmes!!!  Lush!!

Annoying that its raining or would have taken the furbaby for a nice long walk,

Hope everyone is looking forward to the bank holiday

Jo xx


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

enjoy the rest of your day off looks like weathers going to be crap for bank holiday doesnt it


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

ravan good luck for baseline

hi queenie hope you have a good day. Nic Hiya

jule well done on jab number 2, they do sting sometimes don't they. good excuse for a treat afterwards I think 

Hey sugar have a lovely day with your neices 

Well i think it might be more of a 1ww for me as I have started with my usual skanky brown spotting this morning, don't hold out much hope now as this is painfully familiar. I will have brown spotting for a few days then AF early/mid next week I should think. I can cope with the aches and cramps but blood just takes all hope away from me  

Sorry for the downer, hope you are doing better Pick & Sarah xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just a quicky.....all good. 9.3mm at moment....2 follies this month ,both 15mm....just got to wait for ov now....transfer should be by 10th may at latest!


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Woo hoo Ravan thats excellent news.

Oh Marie let's hope things are so much different than usual for you this month.  I am praying that it is a sign of something else.

I am ok thanks it's a week tomorrow I test so I am wishing the time away.

DH is away this weekend so I am going to watch Dear John at the cinema tomorrow with sil and then she is going to stay over at the weekend as my brother is away with DH so we are both home alone.  I am cooking a roast for my parents Sunday and then going over to theirs on Monday for the day with sil.  DH is back Monday night.xxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

raven woo hoo all sounds good. won't be long and you will be pupo.

marie don't give up yet sending        hope it doesn't come to any thing.

hi all


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Great news ravan that not long now for you.
Marie hope you are wrong and its not all over for you.ill be keeping everything crossed for you.
I need some advise I can't remember from my previous cycles but do I stay on suprecur and menopur together cause the hospital have only given me two ampules of suprecur which is no where near going to be enough


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes jules i think you do long protocol is suprecur till baseline scan then menopur and suprecur. i used to get about 11/12 jabs out of one suprecur bottle i think

how are you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Jo sorry I forgot to say hello earlier on  well done on your cleaning!

Ravan great news onthe scan , well done  

Pick sounds like you have a lovely girly weekend planned, hope you enjoy it and stay sane. Does sil know about treatment?

Queenie Jule thanks, but I feel like its already over, i've had some really sharp cramps this avo and still spotting, its just like last time. Infact this afternoon I have been writing my follow up questions     I know its too early to test so i just have to wait


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Marie - it could be implanting pains and spotting   it would be around the right time. I am   that it is. Try and stay positive

Raven - woohoo on the scan, not long for you now
Pick - glad you have a busy weekend planned, it makes time pass so much quicker 
Jule - I have pm'd you. 

Well I have had a fab day with my neices (aged 3 and 9mths) but tonight I feel totally ****e. I feel so sad about everything. I thought that maybe I had been coping rather well (or in complete denial about being ok with my bfn). I have just had a hot bath and glass of wine and cried for an hour. Just waiting for James to come home so we can order a curry and I can drink lots and lots of wine and feel completely sorry for myself  

Tomorrow is another day and one that will be better than today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie i hope you are wrong hun

Jules i amp should do you 12 days hun

Ravan woohoo

Sugar i wish i could help hun

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks QUeenie thats what i thought so i havent even got enough to get me to baseline.  Ive just rung clinic and left a message, hopefully someone can call me back on Tue.

Marie ill keep   you are wrong


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh sugar i wish i could give you a big hug. i hope that james is home soon so he can give you one.        
. infertility sucks doesn't it. totally understand how you feel. hope tomorrow brings a better day for you


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hey mimi how you doing? not too much longer for you now. Bet you cannot wait. Once baby ellard makes an appearance I am coming to your neck of the woods for a visit so perhaps we can meet up at karas on the same day.

I am ok just a little too hormonal to keep complete control of myself tonight. I have managed well today but when the girls left tonight I just felt very very sad. I am going to miss them so much. We dont see them much as they live in Brighton but I am defo taking Em down soon to stay with them. They are fab.

Cheers Queenie - infertility sucks big time. James is home now so going to go and drink till I fall over   . Hope you are ok, I know we all find it so hard but it defo helps having such great friends here who can really understand how crap it all is.

Marie


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

aah this bloody broadband, i have typed a message twice!!

Sugar im so sorry its such a horrible feeling but perhaps you will feel a little better now you have ahd a cry and given yourself time to think   >  I can still meet next week do you fancy meeting next wed after work?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

enjoy your curry and wine and make sure james gives you lots of cwtches.

wish sometimes that i didn't live so far away from everyone. so that i could see more of you all and be there to help anyone when they need it. 

yes mini you will be next on the count down. will have to have guesses on yours then.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Infertility is the worst thing i have ever gone through in my life, i hope all you ladies get your dream  

Sugar definitely and i hope you come down to see tt as well.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

sugar no pm has come through?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Evening ladies, just back after our little break away and catching up on news.

Sugar, sending you a massive hug, it is so tough and you need to have a good cry to help let it out sometimes. Having a few good drinks sounds like a bloody good idea    

Marie, big hugs to you too lovely. I really really hope you are wrong about the signs    

Pick, hope you have a lovely weekend, sounds like you have some fun stuff planned to take your mind off things

Ravan, well done on your scan today, great news.

Jule, hope you get the suprecur sorted ok.

Jo, Mimi, Jules, Sam, Queenie, Pix, Miriam, Nic hope you are all ok, sorry if I missed anyone xx

We had a lovely time away, not doing much and eating fab food. Had a little detour to the hospital today to pick up more evil green needles as I realised I hadn't got enough, it was easy enough as we were going past. Thought I might bump into you Ravan! Feeling ok and relatively calm so far, but I know that week 2 is going to be more testing   

Have a lovely bank holiday weekend everyone


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Maire - sending you lots of   fingers crossed that its implantation xxxxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Oh thanks girls you are all so lovely   
Queenie I also wish I lived a bit nearer so I could meet up with you 

Sugar I'm so sorry   Glad you are going to have a drink and maybe the big cry will help. 

I am keeping my worries to myself at the mo because I can't talk to dh as skids are here. So I think the best thing for me to do right now is eat many many custard creams and possibly even some galaxy


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Sugar sorry you are feeling down and sad, I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better.xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie when your next down in wales you will have to let us know and we can arrange a meet when your here. marie feel free to talk as much as you like here we are all here for you.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Thanks queenie     dh has just been lovely and let me cry on him and said even if this doesn't work we can try again 

I'm going to pop a sneaky cyclogest and go to bed. Looking forward to some lovely news tomorrow from kara. night all xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi girls

thank you so much for being so brill. I think that however good our dhs are they never truely understand. James was great earlier. He came home, we opened a bottle of wine and the while the curry was on order I fell apart And he was fab. He just cwtched me and didn't try to make it better and agreed that this is crap and not fair.  

I feel better this evening but I guess I am not as over this bfn as i first thought. 
 to my fab FF friends


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

just a quicky girlies soz been unwell with stomach bug or poss the after effects of a dodgy chinese   and still getting over that but just want to send big hugs to all that need it.

 for 2wwers and jabbers

soz will post more tomorrow


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sugar - sorry you feel so down, its not been that long since you found out and we have to go through so much to get there - its absolutely nothing like trying naturally and i don't think people who have not been through it understand - although they try.  Glad James was there for you - its good to have Dh's support and you get through it together. 

Jo xx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie and sugar glad you have both had a good cry with your dh's.     

hope you are both feeling a bit better today. 


pick and sarah hope you are both keeping sane.

jule and helen hope jabs are going well

ravan hope your well not long to go now


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Morning Maire - hope you are ok


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning everyone

Marie and Sugar, sounds like your dh's have really been there for you. Hope you are both feeling a bit better today  

Sorry you're not well Pix, take things easy now  

Queenie, how are you? I was thinking of you while we were on our little trip to Monmouthshire, what a lovely part of the country. 

Jo how are you? Hope you have a chance to relax this weekend after doing all that work on your day off!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sarah yes it is lovely around here great views and mountains. glad you had a good time.

well i'm off to look for carpet for our stairs. have a good day all.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Just wanted to send big hugs to everyone


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Morning all, Queenie have a lovely day carpet shopping. Whereabouts do you live? I stay in chepstow when I am down thats where I grew up. We got married in Tintern and have some lovely photos from there.

Sarah hope you are feeling ok. Pick how are you doing? Is anyone else having really weird dreams?

Jo,Mimi everyone thanks for the hugs. I felt ok after the cry. Still not positive but I know theres nothing I can do at the moment. A kind of silver lining, if I'm not pregnant dh dad is sending us & skids  on hol to florida so we have been looking at that this morning and getting a bit excited.

Sugar, I think it can take a while to comeout. I think at first you just focus on the plan plan plan, figuring out the next move. So when it calms down a bit I think thats when it hits you. Massive hugs for you hun at least dh there for you   

Pix hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Morning ladies how is everyone this morning.
sugar hope 2day is a better day for u than yes'day  
marieclare glad u feeling a little better after a little cry it does help sometime's just 2 let it all out   
queenie hope u enjoy ur day carpet shopping  
hope everyone else is keeping well x x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Just started spotting, trying my best to think of it as a positive sign but can't help worrying that's it for us again


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sarah


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks Marie


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

sarah sending    
  for u 2
take care x x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

arghh why is wireless so crap just lost a huge post  

Marie and Sugar i am thinking of you both   

Marie has the bleeding got any worse or is it spotting?

Sugar wed is great im happy to come to you from work unless you want to meet me somewhere.  I am having bag and shoe party on fri so pop along if you can and bring your daughter, it will be all women shopping so maybe a bit of you time  

Sarah, are you only spotting, do you think it is implnatation, how many days are you now?

Pix hope you are feeling better.

Queeni hope you managed to get the carpet you wanted.

Im off to the crem shortly as my nan dies 3 years today, cant believe how quickly the time passes!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks sundancer xx
Jule hugs to you xx

It is just spotting at the mo and praying it stays that way but it all feels very familiar to the usual monthly routine. I'm 8 days past 3 day transfer, had cramping Mon and Tues which I had been hoping was implantation. This feels a little late although I know there are positive stories out there. Ho hum, will carry on and hope for the best. Hope everyone is ok, I will try to fight off these nasty gremlin vibes with some pma   

Pick, Marie, hope you are both doing ok


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Sarah it is all so horrible all the unknown, lets hope its nothing and just where it has implanted lots of         and   its good news for you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah hope it is implantation bleeding hun.  Its horrible this 2ww


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jule, Mimi, thanks. Must admit I've gone a bit round the twist today but pulling myself together now


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sarah hope you are ok, its so rubbish not knowing one way or the other. Fingers crossed spotting stops   

Jule yeah its gone to the nasty brown stringy stuff now so I know whats happening.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sarah i hope it doesn't come to anything.   

marie i'm sorry to hear that  

sugar how has your day been.

jule how the jabs going.

pix how your feeling.

sundancer how are you


afm have come home with 3 colour samples of carpet so just have to decide which shade to of cream/beigh to go for. will see when dh get home which he likes i think i know which is my favourite will see if he pick the same one. 
marie i live in abergavenny which is not far from chepstow. so could sort out a meet when your down next. tintern is a lovely place i bet your wedding pics are gorgeous such i lovely place to get married.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Queenie, hopefully you will be able to order your carpet this weekend if dh decides on the same.

jabs are going ok but stinging and the tissue under the skin is hurting, injected again twice tonite becuase it hurt the 2nd one i stabbed really quick. Nevermind needs must.

Marie and Sarah hope you are both wrong         for you all on the 2ww.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sarah, sending hugs your way hun    

Marie, some hugs for you too  

Jule, how are your jabs going.

My jabs are going well, but still no sign of AF. Have been having cramps for a few days and feeling bloated but no show as yet.

How is everyone else this evening?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

jule ouch sounds painful.i found jabbing quick was better. hope it improves for you

helen you have time yet for af to arrive. clinic will even scan you during af. doesn't sound nice but they are used to it 

so excited about kara, can't wait for baby ellard to arrive. hope kara is ok and the sickness eases for her.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Queenie, that's really put my mind at ease.

Jule taht sounds painful. Tonughts jab hurt too. I had to oush it harder for it to go in and it stung.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Helen - try not to worry about af, she will show up soon. Queenie is right about scanning, they will scan you during AF (they do during SP)

Queenie - how are you doing? Hope you manage to pick your stair carpet. Wish we were at that stage - we need to strip the hall and landing and up the stairs before plastering and painting before we get to pick carpet. I will have to start getting the woodchip off the walls soon, James keeps telling me that I should start    Not really a job I fancy so have been putting it off  

Sarah - I know that this is the hardest thing but try not to worry. The 2nd week is the worst and over analysing is just part of the insanity. Try not to think about the outcome until test date.      

Marie Pick - how are you both doing? Hope you enjoy this weekend and that the rest of the 2ww goes quickly for you

Jule - hope your jabs are not too stingy, not long till your scan. EC will be here before you know it 

Sundancer - how are you doing? hope you are ok. How are you feeling about your fu? are you going to have another go?

Well me and DH went to Hay yesterday which was lovely,  he just said right come on we are going out for the day. After we had a massive row during tx (me overly hormonal and stressed) he has been very good when I have not been coping. He is trying much harder to show he cares. After I burst out crying on Friday for no reason at all he has been very nice and is trying so hard to make me happy. He is great


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah - spotting is not always a bad sign sending you lots of     I did try and relax yesterday, bough some bits for the house which arrived yesterday - only small things like new rug for lounge and hallway and a new mirror for the bedroom but makes a big difference.

Same to you Marie - hope you are ok xx 

No news from me - just very exicited for Kara and keep checking FF for news!!

Hi Queenie, Jule, Mimi, Sugar (hope you are feeling a bit better), Helen (hope the jabs are going well), sundancer...hope are are all ok and enjoying the weekend - even though we haven't had the weather!!

Off to the dump this morning - what joy!!
Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Thanks so much for your lovely messages  . Yesterday was a bit of a shock, as I made it to OTD before af last time and wasn't really expecting any blood before then. I'm really cross with myself as I'd been doing really well last week. Getting my PMA back thanks to you all and the sun has just come out.

Marie, sending you big hugs and hoping that we're both wrong    

Pick, how are you? hope you are having a good weekend.

Jo, glad you had a good day, it's fun getting house stuff isn't it? We're half way through doing up our place and little bits here and there definitely make a difference. Sugar, your hall sounds like ours! We've got the plastering done but that was months ago and no painting or carpet yet! Woodchip is evil!

Sugar, dh sounds like he is being a star, Hay sounds fab. So glad that you are getting support, you'll get through this together  

Queenie, hope you got your carpet sorted

Pix, hope you are feeling better soon

Helen, glad jabs are going well, don't worry I'm sure af will be just round the corner for you.

Jule, hope the jabs aren't too painful tonight 

Hi Mimi, Ravan, Sundancer hope you are all ok

Enjoy the rest of your bank holiday ladies


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Marie and Sarah hope you are okay and the spotting stops.Its still early days yet so Im hoping things change for you both.Sending lots of PMA            

Pick how are you.

Just a quicky from me as Im busy with Sam.

Good morning everyone


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

queenie good luck on picking the carpet, 

Jule sorry the jabs are stinging, are you starting to get bruises?

Thanks for the hugs helen, hope the jabs are going ok for you.

Sugar your day out sounds lovely, think I am going to try and convince dh to do something today if the weather holds up, would be good to get out

hiya jo have fun at the dump!

sarah hope you are doing ok and going to have a chilled out day. I had more spotting and cramps yesterday but it seems to have eased this morning. I am praying it stops.
ravan thanks for the pma hope you are ok


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

morning all.

marie glad spotting and cramps have eased hope it stays that way for you   

sarah hope things have eased for you.   

sugar sounds like a lovely day. so glad to hear dh is being supportive. 

jule how did last nights jab go are they still painful.

helen glad i was of some help.

pix how are you today.

afm still trying to decide on carpet. it has taken a long time to get to the point. we had chip paper as well ( it was in every room of our house). the walls were plastered well before xmas but was only painted a month ago. had a new banister put in so carpet is our last task. we have been in house 4 years now and the hall/stairs is the last bit to be done. then we will have to start on the garden as that is a mess. 
af arrived yesterday early again this month. quite painful as well. will have to try again this month to see if we can have a miracle.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sarah and Marie hope spotting has stopped

Queenie when ravan has finished with ovulation monitor you can borrow it if you want

Jules hope jabs are getting better

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sarah and marie really hope its not af   hope everyones ok


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

QUeenie wow bet you cant eblieve the inside of your house is now finished. Its lovely having new carpet and freshly painted rooms.

My injections are still hurting and bruising.  But worse than that i have horrific back and pelvic pain.  Im sitting here with the hot water bottles, one on front and one on back.  Ive been up all night with it and if it doesnt ease im gonna have to see GP, its never been this bad.  Im seeing physio but it just isnt helping, if i dont get it sorted now im never gonna be able to carry a baby, cant carry my own weight


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh jules hope you get it sorted darl


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks Mimi.  How are you?  Any plans for the BH weekend?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm working hun, what about you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

well supposed to be studying lol, havent got the work out yet, too busy on here.Stu home but he been watching football!  May try and do something tomorrow as we are both off.  Are you working tom aswell?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Not working today, but i am tomorrow.

Hope your feeling better soon


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Afternoon everyone 
Hope everyone is doing ok 
Sugar im ok thanks yes im looking forward 2 our fu just 2 c if there is any thing different they can do 
we are hopeing 2 hav another go as soon as really aug sept time wod b nice


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jule, sorry you are in so much pain, hope you can get it sorted  
Marie, glad things calmed down for you this morning, hope it stays that way xxx
Queenie, sounds like you have had a big house project on your hands, well done on getting so far, if you are getting on to the garden, must be nearly there. Fingers crossed for a little miracle for you xx
Mimi, how are you? Shame you have to work tomorrow.
Miriam hope you and Maia are enjoying bank holiday
Ravan good luck for this week
Hi Sundancer, glad you are feeling up for another go, sounds like good timing so you can recover, do some nice stuff together and have plenty of time to feel ready for next time.
Things calmer here today thankfully, chilling out with my feet up


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Jule sorry you are in such pain, hope the hot water bottles do their thing. 

Sundancer I'm thinking about september for next time too, maybe we will be cycling together.

Sarah glad you are relaxing. I am still spotting and having the odd cramps. I keep having little bits of hope that the spotting has eased but then I remind myself thats normal for my cycle, it will appear to ease off and them bam AF hits


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Big hug Jule, no joke being in pain. Do you have any idea what is causing it? You haven't started stims yet have you? Get yourself to the GP to try and sort it.

Hugs Marie, thinking of you

Hope you are ok Sarah

Queenie, you have been a busy bee   there is always hope for that little miracle have fun trying   I am much better thanks. Just got that drained feeling that it leaves you with now and lovely baggy clothes!

Great that you are looking to your future tx Sundancer. i hope fu will bring you a plan

Hope you are ok Helen, there is time for AF yet

big hi to all


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pix horrible to be sick but nice to have lost weight.
Thanks guys my back has eased bit,not started stimms but whether pelvic pain is from suprecur I don't know!!!never had it beore though.
Used my heat pads after hot ewater bottle and had scorching bath, nearly fainted getting out lol but it was worth it cause it has eased.
Marie still positive thinkin now its not over yet for you?
Sarah how r u today?has your spotting stopped.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

pix glad the sickness has stopped i'm sure once you start eating you will get some energy back. good to have the baggy clothes.

jule sorry to hear your in such pain. glad the bath has helped but i think you should see gp as soon as you can. 

marie  and sarah   

sugar how are you


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Jule glad its got better, don't faint getting out of bath how would you explain naked sprawling on floor  

Queenie yes feeling abit more positive, I've been reading on the polls board all the stories of ladies who got spotting / cramps and still got BFPs. So I might be setting myself up for a fall but i am feeling a bit more hopeful. I am calm at the moment because its just a bit like creamy CM except light brown coloured. I think I will freak out again if it gets darker or if it goes red. Also weird cramps seem to be happening when I move around like when I stand up or turn over.  
Sorry you probably didn't want that much information


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Pix sorry meant to say big Hi, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie of course we want to hear all about it. i think you can never tell and everyone has different symptoms.   that it is a bfp for you.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie this is what this thread is for hun.  You need to get support with things like that.  You keep telling us girlie


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh Marie glad your feeling a bit better and as you know brown is old blood, so hopefully it will stay that way    

Dont think it would have been a nice sight me sprawled on the bathroom floor naked   Just been to my sister's for dinner and when i got there she asked if i had caught the sun cause my nose was so red   i told her it was just the hot bath i had just had, fancy bringing the blood right to my nose


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks girls don't know what I would do without you


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you are doing better Marie, sounds like we're in the same boat, my af always starts the same too. We'll just have to keep each other from going round the bend with knicker watch   

Pick, am thinking about you and hope you are just enjoying a busy bank holiday weekend

Pix, glad you are feeling better and have the baggy trouser bonus to make up for feeling rubbish

Jule, you made me laugh with your red nose!


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Marie and Sarah, glad you are both feeling a little better xx

Pix - glad you are feeling better too and wooohooo to the baggy clothes! x

Jule - that is a little weird about your red nose - must have been v hot bath!!  glad it made you feel a little better though and fingers crossed that the pain will calm down now xx

Hi Queenie, Mimi, Raven and everyone 

Jo xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all

Jule - hope your back gets better soon
JK - hope you doing ok
Miriam - happy birthday, hope you have a lovely day
Raven - how you doing? 
Mimi - hows bump today? hope ou are ok
Sarah, Pick, Marie - hope you all doing ok on the 2ww. Not too much longer for you ladies  
Queenie - hope you have been enjoying the bank holiday weekend. Hows the carpet picking going
Pix - hope you are feeling better, sounds like you have had a rough few days.

Well the sun is shining here so hopefully we can go out and do something nice today. Hope yuo all have a lovely day


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Well Im ovulating today!Had to phone louise in clinic.Should be having transfer friday/saturday,shes going to phone me back after talking to lyndon.

Marie & Sarah hope your both good this morning.

Pick how are you

Jule how are the jabs going?

Sugar enjoy the sun while it lasts  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

woohoo fantastic news Raven, how exciting for you. Bet you cannot wait now


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Great news Ravan! Good luck xxxx

Hope you have a good day out Sugar

I'm ok thanks ladies, hope everyone has a good day today


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

That's fab news Raven, sooo exciting!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

raven that's brilliant news. hope you don't have to wait long for the call back to know when your going in.

sugar have a good day

sarah, marie and pick hope you are all well.

jule and helen hope jabs are going well

jule how is the back pain today


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats is fab news Ravan.  How exciting, so this time next week you will be PUPO again.  Time flies.  Good luck.

Pick we havent heard from you for a while, hoep you are ok?

Marie and Sarah how are you both today?

Queenie, Pix, Jo and everyon else hi

Tess havbe great day out in the sun, make the most.

Well me ive been up again all night, 1 to check on kara and 2 becaus emy back is bad again.  seemed to have been better with all that heat yesterday and i went to bed with a pillow behind me for support but this am it feels just as bad, goodness knows what i have done.  Ive rubbed loads of brufen gel in and hopeing its gonna ease. We're gonna go for a walk later as i am hoping a bit of exercise may ease it.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning ladies I am doing ok.  

Ravan good news from you I am so pleased for you.

Marie and Sarah I am glad things have calmed down a bit.

AFM - I have also had quite strong cramps but no spotting.  They are not all the time but are quite uncomfortable, sometimes a bit like a pulsing achey feeling.  I am a bit sore from the pessaries but not to bad, not the most pleasant things to use I must admit.  Sorry I haven't been on but my SIL has stayed all weekend and my parents were here yesterday.  I am going over to my parents who live near Roath Park so gonna go for a stroll around the lake later.  DH is back from his trip this evening.

How is everyone today, the weather is much nicer.

Any news about Kara?x


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules does it feel like sciatica, i had this and it is really painful but exercise is really good for it.  Hope you feel better soon

Ravan woohoo for friday, gosh its all happening on these threads at the moment

Pick glad you had a good weekend, try to relax and have a nice calm walk later

Marie and Sarah hope you both are ok

Sugar have a nice day hun enjoy the sunshine, its a bit cold here

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

no its just really aching and as i move it really catches me.  Ive had sciatica and thats horrible cause it shoots down the leg.  This is more mid back and right accross.  The only thing i can think is that i had my hair coloured on Sat and maybe i was leaning awkward over the sink!!!!dont know what else i have done....

Im hoping today after a walk it will ease a bit.

Mimi hope work isnt too busy for you?

Pick nice to hear from you.  Sounds like you have had a lovely weekend with the family, im sure busy though.  Enjoy your walk around roath park its lovely there.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jules my sciatica was catching and not down my leg, it sounds like that

Work is work hun, just wish i wasn't here at the moment my mind is elsewhere (in the bahamas or somewhere exotic lol).


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you had a good weekend Pick, enjoy your walk later. Hope you aren't feeling too uncomfortable  

Jule, sorry your back is still painful today, hope the walk later helps  

Bahamas sounds lovely Mimi


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news ravan bet you cant wait   jule hope your back eases soon


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Just arriving in porthcawl so hopefully things will settle with my back.maybe it is sciatica but its very sore.ill try and keep checkimg the phone for an update


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everyone hope u hav all had a good day 
Raven good new's for u 
jule hope ur back is getting better and u enjoy ur little walk 
sugar hope u hav a lovely day out 
Happy birthday miriam hope u hav had a good day for ur b'day 
hope everyone else is keeping well x x

afm im doing ok went back 2 work 2day 1st shift back and guess what it feel's as if i have'nt been away lol 
hope Kara is doing well x x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jule hope your back is a bit better.

Marie,pick & sarah hope your all well

hope everyone is well tonight.

Still nothing from Kara except resting for today.

I will get a call friday morning and if my 2 frosties defrost I will be told what time to go in....so just have to wait for the call lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good news ravan, fingers crossed for friday   

Jule hope your back is feeling a little better after the walk. 

Pick good to hear from you glad you are feeling ok, everyhing sounds positive    

Sundancer its rubbish going back to work isnt it, hopefully the first day is the worst. 

We have hada lovely day out today but I have had some heavier spotting. Really fed up of it now, just wish I knew one way or the other.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thats fab news Raven, good luck

Hope you are feeling better tonight Jule and your jabs are going ok

Glad your first day back at work was ok sundancer

Glad you had a nice day Marie. Test day will soon be here  

How long until your baseline now Helen? Any signs of AF?

Hope you are enjoying your evening having your DH back pick

Did you get out and do something nice today Sugar? Hope you have had a nice day

Did you decide on a carpet Queenie?

How are you Jo?

Had a lovely day today. Went with my brother, mother and nephew to the new cinema and shopping centre in Carmarthen then enjoyed watching the joy on my nephews face as he devoured a  large hot choc full of cream and got it all over his face! Then went to see my nieces. So lots of cuddles and lots of fun today. It does hit me afterwards tho, but hey ho I will be a mum it's just not my turn yet!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Sounds like a lovely day Pix. What did you think of the new shopping centre? I had a look round on Friday and looking forward to a visit to the cinema soon.

Glad you had a good day out Marie, not long for us now  

Good to hear work went ok sundancer

How's your back Jule?

Best of luck for Friday Ravan   

Hope everyone is ok this evening


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

it's lovely Sarah, be great when it is finished. hey we'll have to do a cinema meet followed by a meal.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

That's a fab idea! Yep, great to have a better choice of shops at last


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

will have to sort something


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

raven thats great news good luck for friday.

pix sounds like you had a good day. 

sarah, pick and marie not long to go till test day. hope your coping ok.

jules and helen how are the jabs.

jule how is your back.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Morning girlies, 
Pix, the new shopping centre sounds nice. I don't go to Carmarthen very often, but I may make the effort to go and have a look.
No sign of Af for me as yet. I rang Louise this morning as I was still a bit concerned. She's put my mind slightly at ease now though.  Baseline is on Monday so I need to ring her if AF hasn't come by then.

Raven, Good luck for Friday.

Queenie, How are you?  Jabs are going well thanks, don't even think about it now.

Jule, How is your back today? 

Hope everyone else is good today.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooh the new complex sounds fab and a cinema visit and meal sounds fab.  Can we do this soon

Helen, when you want af to show up it just doesn't.  A few tips do a pregnancy test sure thing to bring af on or wear white trousers, sex is another.  Hope these help hunny


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Mimi. Think I may try all three lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck and have fun lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

morning all hope everyone is ok. 
Just seen the website is offline tonight,  I bet that will the the crucial time when we need to know Karas news!!
I'm back at work at work unfortunately. The work loos are quite dark so difficult for knickerwatch but I am managing! I am getting more and more heavy darker spotting. I looked at the test last night but I couldn't face unwrapping it. I am thinking the way things are going my period might have come and gone by test date


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie pm someone your mobile number and we will keep you informed

If its still brown then it is old blood hun, was it you that had a bleed after ec it could be that


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Marie lets hope you are wrong about the spotting gal.

I am still getting pains, so much so that it wakes me up at night.  They are hard to ignore but I m trying.

I haven't bought a test yet as I think temptation will get the better of me.

Sending you loads of hugs Marie.xxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Thanks pick glad you are ok. Yeah mimi I am always bleeding   I hate my cervix!  


Jule has my number I think but fingers crossed its before 7!!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hang in there Marie, these last few days are so hard. Well done for keeping away from the test, best to wait if you can manage it. I really really hope the spotting isn't what you think and that work is helping keep your mind off things a little   

Helen, hope those tricks help af arrive, otherwise Miriam will have to get the bush dance out!

Pick, hope the pains ease and you can get some sleep 

I haven't bought a test yet either, I have no willpower so best there is nothing in the house. Trying not to analyse every little twinge at the moment but failing miserably!

Mimi, Pix, Helen defo up for a cinema and meal trip soon, let's see if we can do before end of month?

Queenie, Sugar, Sundancer, Jo, Miriam hope you are all ok. Jule, hope your back pain is easing.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

sarah has your spotting stopped hun

Yeah deffo do a trip before end of month, i'll look forward to that


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello everyone - i cannot believe the site is going to be down tonight!!

Sarah, marie and Pick - hope you are all ok - thinking of you all xx

AFM no news - took today off - which i'm glad i did as we painted our whole kitchen y/day and i'm shattered now and a little bit achy!!  Not 100% convinced the colour we picked goes with our tiles but DH is happy with it so I'll cope, it looks better at night so i'll just avoid the kitchen till it gets dark!!

Hope everyone is ok today,

Jo xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all. hope your all well this morning


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................op june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura.... deivf 12th July
sugar...............follw up 13th May
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Helen.............. Baseline scan 10th May
Jule................. e/c 4th June or 7th June
Ravan..............FET 7th May.






































Pick..................OTD 8th May
Marie................OTD 9th May
Sarah................OTD 9th May


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

just adding new list,coz I was lost lol

Not long for your baseline Helen,how are you?

Jule how the jabs going?

Pick,Marie and Sarah hope your all okay....not long now!
hope everyone is well


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning ladies, how are you all on this sun shiney day.  Wow this is all new and sparkley on here.  Any news about Kara?x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

yes its in pregnancy and parenthood also started a congratulations thread for her.
Have you not seen it? lol


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235954.0


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Morning girlies. Great news about Kara.

Ravan, not long for you now. Excited?  Baseline on Monday for me. I'm feeling ok, but still waiting for AF to show.  Has slight dark discharge (Sorry TMI) last night so it should make an appearence today.

Jule, how is your back now?  Jabs going ok?

Sarah, Pick, Marie- hope you're all ok and managing not to go completley insane.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

So how are you girls liking the new look    If there is anything that doesn't work or is missing give me a shout. There are going to be changes and fiddles over the week so it could already be in the plan


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi helen.Yahoo a/f should be hee today then!Great news.
I hadnt thought too much about the FET coz I have had a lot going on at home and waiting for Karas news lol Now I have nothing else to think about I think its popping into my mind more often lol

Shelley loving the new site,and the quick post is sooo much easier.Thank you


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Love the new look shelly and all the pink!!!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

All looking very nice Shelley, I like the pink too, must be in honour of mini Ellard   

Ravan you have been a busy bee this morning. hope the next couple of days go quickly for you.

Helen, glad af is on the way, woohoo!

I'm probably moderately insane at the moment....

Hope everyone else is good today


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

sarah thats probably the best way to be lol


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

I think moderately insane is a good place to be too lol


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yep, nothing wrong with being a bit batty!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm always moderately insane lol.  I'd be boring if i wasn't

Hope everyone is ok

The new site is great, just one question do we get notified if we have a pm


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Mimi, how are you? Yes, if you have a pm it flashes up at the top, I was wondering that too, but then I had one and saw it lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thank you hun


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning alll

How is everyone doing today? Hope everyone jabbing is doing well and those on 2ww are managing to stay sane over your next few days.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hello all, what lovely news about kara so pleased for her 

Ravan not long at all now, are you getting excited?

glad you are ok Sarah. 

I did a cheapy internet test last night (13dpec) and bfn. Was going to do a proper one this morning but changed my mind. Would love to fast forward time - my body is really p!ssing me off its like its not even giving me a proper chance, having had the skanky discharge since 7dpt. v fed up of it now and ready to just get it confirmed and get on with things.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie maybe a little early to do a test.  Hope it turns out to be positive


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Marie    the last few days are always the worst. 

Almost there for you Sarah and Pick too   

Oo good luck Raven, your embies will soon be nice and snug with you

Good luck for baseline Helen

Hi Sugar how are you


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie hope it is too early and your bfn becomes a bfp on otd.    

pick and sarah hope you are both not going too loopy.  

raven not long for you good luck hope everything goes well.

helen good luck for baseline i hope af is on her way.

hope the jabs are going well for all jabbers


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Evening girls what fab new's bowt kara 
hope everyone is doing ok 2day 
not long now for the girls on 2ww hope u all keeping good
raven not long for u either bet u excited    
jule hope ur back is feeling a bit better 
marie really hope ur bfn turn's in2 a massive bfp


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Evening ladies,

Sarah, Marie and Pick - hope you are all well, keeping my fingers crossed for you all still.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all ok after the last few eventful days!!

Jo xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

How are you girls on the 2ww?  When do you test?

Ravan good luck for fri.

Helen has af come yet?  When is baseline.  I think i had baseline with no bleed and it was fine as my lining was thin.

My back is much better thanks, i put loads of heat and exercis on mon and it felt better last nite so just hope it stays that way.

How are you feeling sundancer?  When is you fu appt?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

glad your back is better Jule

hope everybody else is good tonight


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

morning all, sarah pick how are you doing? test dates getting very close now, hope you are both ok   
Hiya pix how are you? 
ravan good luck for tomorrow 
jule glad your back is feeling better, hope jabbing is going ok as it can 
Hiya everyone else hope you are all ok xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning Marie hope you are well.  Good luck testing


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Morning everyone.
Jule, AF apperared this morning which is great  as Louise said that I couldn't have a scan if it hadn't arrived.  Baseline is on Monday.  Glad your back if feeling better.

How is everyone today?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi helen, good news on your baseline, good luck for monday   

Mimi I'm too scared of tests now after the other day. Question, if I took gestone forever would I just not get my period at all?


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Helen great news! Good luck for monday.

Sarah,pick and marie good luck for testing this weekend,not long now are you completely barmey now?
I could be joining you all on the 2ww tomorrow! I have butterflies lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

good luck for tomorrow ravan x x

Marie, gestone might delay but not stop hun


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Good luck for tomoz Raven 

All the best for the weekend testers fingers crossed for some bfp's

Hi to everyone else hope your all ok

Jules x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Yes Ravan, I am barmy of boncath! Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow xxx

Marie, Pick, hope you are both ok and staying more sane than me   

Glad af has arrived Helen!

Jule, glad your back is better

Hi Jules, how are you?

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok thanks Sarah, are you managing to stay away from the pee sticks?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes Jules, have so far avoided temptation! I purposely haven't bought any yet, I wouldn't resist!


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Well done you I know the temptation gets worse the closer to test date xx


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Hope the 2WW'ters are doing ok, you are all doing really well,

Hi Jules, how are you?

Good luck tomorrow Raven!!

Hello to everyone, hope you are all having a good evening,

jo xx


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Evening girls how is everyone 2day 
jule glad ur back is better my  fu is on the 29th june so got a few wks 2 go    
Raven wishing u good luck for moro got my finger's crossed for u     
helen good new's for u wishing u good luck for monday with baseline scan    
girl's on 2ww not long for u all now good luck finger's crossed for a very good result        
A big hello 2 everyone else x x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Brill news glad af arrived.good luck for baseline on mon.woo hoo well on your way now.
Ravan good luck for tom let me know how u get onm
Good luck for testing girls hope you all get good news


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Juke will txt you when I get the call.So nervous now I feel sick lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just a quicky to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow Raven   

thinking of you all x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow Ravan. I'll be thinking of you.

I'm going for a reflexology session tomorrow. Got to be worth a try.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ravan I will be thinking about you tomorrow morning


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ravan wishing you lots of luck for the call and sticky vibes for transfer


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ravan - good luck for tomorrow   
Hope all you 2WWers are doing ok - not long to go. Fingers crossed for you 
Helen reflexology is fab - I used to go regularly and really miss it. Enjoy!
x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

My stomach is turning lol so nervous,does anyone know what sort of time I can expect the call?

Hope your all well today


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hope you get the call very soon Ravan   and here's some    coming your way

Pick, Marie hang in there ladies


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning ladies.

Good luck Ravan, so close now.

AFM, still getting abdominal sharp pains but infrequently.  Quiet weekend planned, will let you all know the results tomoz.x

G|ood luck Sarah and Marie.x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Lyndon phoned.Both embryos have defrosted perfectly....so I have to be there by 1pm for transfer at 1.30pm


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Brilliant news Ravan, well done, loads of luck for the transfer.   

Morning all hope everyone is ok. Have we heard from Pick recently?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Fab news Ravan, best of luck hun.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Ravan thats fab, woo hoo.

Hi Marie, how are you I posted earlier today as well.  All ok, quite strong abdominal pains and lower back pains but not very often.  How are you doing?x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Fab news Ravan - good luck today will be thinking of you - you'll soon have your little embies snuggled away where they should be


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Pick, sorry my brain has turned to goo!

Glad you are ok, I am ok thanks apart from being well on the way to being certified obviously    I honestly can't believe ET was only 2 weeks ago. It feels like a lifetime!

I have been getting cramps / aches too on and off. 

Fingers crossed for an uneventful last day xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck Ravan, i am thrilled for you

Marie, pick and Sarah good luck for testing


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Im back. 2 embryos safely on board. 8 & 9 cell.Transfer was great no pain.Test date 23rd May


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck for testing this weekend marie,pick and Sarah,will be thinking of you all


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Ravan, that's good news.  So the waiting begins gal.  I bet you are excited.xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Great news Ravan, now you can go loopy too! Sending you loads of positive sticky vibes, embies sound fab 

Best of luck for tomorrow Pick xxx

Marie, hope you are ok, we're nearly there xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Just updating for Ravan   

Pix...................op june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sugar...............follw up 13th May
  sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Helen.............. Baseline scan 10th May
Jule................. e/c 4th June or 7th June


           

Pick..................OTD  8th May
Marie................OTD  9th May
Sarah................OTD 9th May
Ravan...............OTD 23rd May


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Sarah.x  
Good luck for Sunday to you and Marie.x   
As you can see I have just worked out how to add little icons.x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Great news Raven. Congrats on being PUPO

The weekend is here ladies, good luck for testing Marie, Sarah and Pick

Good luck for Monday Sarah

How are you getting on Jule?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Yay Ravan, well done!

Welcome to the 2WW. I am officially going totally nuts now  

Good luck Sarah and Pick xxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi sorry for not posting before having problems with my computer. 

raven congratulations on being pupo so pleased all went well for you

good luck to the testers this weekend hope you all get bfp's

hi to all jabbers

hi to all waiting for tx.


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yay Ravan, that's great. Glad it was pain free for you.

Good luck for the weekend Pick, Marie and Sarah.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Great news Raven!


best of luck this weekend Marie, Sarah, Pick


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well done Raven - wishing you all the best for your 2WW,

Hi Sarah, Marie and Pick - I have my fingers firmly crossed for you all - Good luck

Jo xx


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

...updating for me. I'll be on the Gonapeptyl until September. Sorry I've not been too good at posting on this thread - next cycle in October seems a long time away. Want to send you lots of  and  and  - especially for all those on the 2ww at the mo... hope we're celebrating more good news very soon xxx

Pix...................op june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Sept Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura.... deivf 12th July
sugar...............follw up 13th May
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Helen.............. Baseline scan 10th May
Jule................. e/c 4th June or 7th June






































Pick..................OTD 8th May
Marie................OTD 9th May
Sarah................OTD 9th May
Ravan...............OTD 23rd May


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sarah thankyou for updating the list for me    

And thankyou everyone for your wishes and congratulations.

Good luck this weekend ladies will be   for you all


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations on being pupo ravan wishing you loads of luck for the 23rd may hun x

Marie sarah and pick impraying for your bfp this weekend 

Big hugs to everyone else xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck girls for this weekend for testing I'm thinking of you all.
Ravan woo hoo pupo how exciting and 2 good cell embryos.it seems funny to see your name now at the bottom of the list with the 2ww


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

morning all, well its another bfn for us, tested last nite and confirmed this morning. I had really started to believe it had worked as my spotting has stopped and I felt sick yesterday. Thank you so much for all your support and advice again during this cycle   

I had a good cry last night but now feel a bit calmer. Me and DH are going to sneak away for a few days as we have managed to get this weekend without kids, so we are escaping to the country!  I wish Pick and Sarah the best of luck for testing and truly hope you get your BFPs     

Back in a few days
Love Marie xxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

oh marie Im so sorry,sending my love to you and your hubby.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Marie im so sorry, its so hard and such a horrible time    hope you manage to have a relaxing ish time away with hubby.  It will be nice for just the 2 of you to spend time together   thinking of you both


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning ladies.
BFP this morning for us we are thrilled to say the least.x


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Marie I am so sorry to hear your news, I hope you have a good couple of days away together.x


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Marie, so sorry to hear ur news. Hope u manage 2 relax a little with dh. X 

Pick, fantastic news hun. So pleased for u hun. X


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

well done pick,I had a feeling you were  congratulations.


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations Pick!! Fantastic news! You'll be wandering around in a bubble today no doubt!   


So sorry Marie, hope you and DH will be ok


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Marie, I am so sorry, sending love and hugs to you and dh    I hope that the few days away does you both good xx


Congratulations Pick, I'm so pleased for you! xxx


Hope your party went well Jules and the jabs are going ok

Helen, good luck for Monday

Have a good weekend people


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie so sorry to hear that. its good that you are gonna go away and spend some time together to get over this thinking of you both.   


pick congrats that fab news.   so pleased for you both


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

I am so sorry Marie    I am here if you need me, you've got my number so if you need a chat just shout x

Congratulations Pick, great news


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Pick that wonderful news congratulations.

Party went well it was nice to see everyone,it was like a mini meet lol.

When do u test sarah?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just had a mega skip through and i will try and catch up

marie i am so sorry hun, words just dont cut it do they but please know that we are here for you

sarah fingers crossed

pick well done

ravan hey hey hun hows you?

jule any head aches?

i need the list please


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie so sorry hun

Ravan congrats on being pupo

Pick well done

Sarah when you testing hun

Hi to all


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the congrats.x


Sarah good luck for tomorrow gal.x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................op june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura.... deivf 12th July
sugar...............follw up 13th May
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Helen.............. Baseline scan 10th May
Jule................. e/c 4th June or 7th June






































Pick..................OTD 8th May
Marie................OTD 9th May
Sarah................OTD 9th May
Ravan...............OTD 23rd May

The list for you Kara!


----------



## Beanieb (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't make it over here as often as I would like, wanted to say congratulations to Pickwick...


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Marie im sorry hun theres nothing i can say hun just so sorry big hugs and enjoy the few days away    
pick congratulations hun xx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

good luck today Sarah,thinking of you,hope you get a good result


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Morning all....it's a BFP! I think it is going to take a while to sink in! Thanks to everyone for your good luck wishes and support when I've felt a bit wobbly. Marie, it was so lovely of you to be thinking of us at such a tough time for you, you are very much in my thoughts xxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Yay congratulations Sarah   so so happy for you! Sending love to you and dear hubby.Very well done,you must be on cloud 9


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................op june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........Huh?
Jules...............Waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sugar...............follw up 13th May
  sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Helen.............. Baseline scan 10th May
Jule................. e/c 4th June or 7th June

   


          


Ravan...............OTD 23rd May          



I'm on my own now   hurry up Helen


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm so pleased for you sarah congratulations that's fantastic news.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

sarah that is fantastic news so pleased for you. well done.  


marie thinking of you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

A well deserved bfp hunny

Now take it easy and try to enjoy every minute woohoo


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Fantastic news Sarah massive congratulations.  Have a great day.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks ladies


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Sarah thats fantastic news, so pleased for you hun.

Ravan, I promise i'm going as fast as I can lol. 
How is everyone today?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry for being away for so long - think I have managed to sort my head out a little now.


Sarah and Pick - congragulations    what fab news for you both
Marie - I am so sorry that it wasnt your time, I hope that you and dh take some time together to deal with this and then plan your next move.   
Raven - woohoo you are pupo. I hope the time flies for you and that sam gets a little play mate soon
Mimi, Kar, Jules, Pix,Queenie, Helen - hope you are all doing ok and that you are enjoying the sun (if it is out where you are)   


Well i have my follow up in a few days and I still havent got my head together with any proper list of questions yet. Need to get it sorted really. I am going to ring the clinic tomorrow to see if I can email lyndon a few questions about my embryos before I have my fu on Thurs. Need to know everything before deciding on what to do next.


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Morning girls havent been on here for a couple of day's how is everyone 2day 
marie so sorry im thinking of you hope u and dh will hav a nice time away together    
pick & sarah big congrat's 2 u both on ur bfp     
raven big congrat's 2 u 2 hope the nxt 2 wks go quick for u will keep my finger's crossed for u    
helen gd luck for monday   
a big hello 2 everyone else x x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Marie     I'm so sorry - hope you and DH are able to enjoy your time away together

Pick and Sarah - congratulations to you both - wonderful news  

Ravan congrats on being PUPO - hope its a BFP for you. 

Sugar and Helen good luck for your appointments this week

Jules - hows the jabs going? 

Hi Queenie and Pix - how are you both? 

Big Hello to everyone else 
x


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats Pick and Sarah   fab news - thrilled for you both.

Sarah - I had a really good feeling for you when I saw you at the meet - you seemed so chilled x

Marie - I've sent you a PM hun   

xx


----------



## trickynic (Nov 3, 2009)

Congratulations Sarah!!! Brilliant news!! (Yeah, I had a feeling it would work for you when I saw you at the meet - call it pregnancy intuition!   )


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sarah woo hoo hun i am so pleased for you, takes a while to sink in let me tell ya lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Great news Sarah, congratulations. Thrilled for you x


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Marie, really sorry to hear your news, its good that you and DH have a chance to get away from it all and just be with each other xx

Sarah & Pick - Congratulations both! amazing news x

Raven - hope you are ok xx

Hope everyone has had a good weekend

Jo xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

need to ask a question cause its been so long since i had a cycle.  Day 1 is today for me so is it normal to have baseline on day 16?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for your kind messages ladies, you are all lovely   

Helen, good luck for baseline, you'll be keeping Ravan company before you know it!

Hope jabs are going ok Jule. My baseline was 16 days after starting the suprecur (which I started on natural cycle day 21). They can keep you dregging for a few weeks though so I guess it is to fit in round how busy clinic is or maybe they have slightly different protocol.

Hope you are keeping sane Ravan

Good luck for your fu Sugar, hope you get to speak to Lyndon tomorrow 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

so is it ok to have it so late i dont mind that i have been on suprecur a long time but wondered if day 16 on the cycle was normal or if it was late?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Jule, i'm having baseline tomorrow which is day 18 since starting suprecur. So I guess around day 16 is the norm.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sarah Im sane at the moment,but I think thats because Sam is keeping me very busy.Hes discovered the art of climbing lol

Jules looks like your well on your way now,very exciting!

Helen good luck today

morning all


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Wow Pick and Sarah congratulations to you both thats brilliant news!

Thanks for all your kind messages   

Sugar good luck with your follow up, hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Marie how are you doing?  You have been in my thoughts all weekend.

Ravan, glad you are keeping sane.

Jule I was on suprecur for 21 days before my baseline scan.

AFM - Rachael rang this morning and I am having 7 week scan on the 27th may.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

how are you?

marie how are you hun, thinking of you

ravan what you up to today? 

sarah and pick hope the wait for the scans goes quick

jule hows the down reg?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

marie i am so sorry only just caught up on here sending a big hug hope you are ok   congrats pickwick and sarahjane


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Good afternoon girl's 
hope pick and sarah are relaxing and taking thing's easy     
Helen hope ur baseline scan goes well   
marie how u feeling hope u doing a little better thinking of u   
suger wishing u all the best for ur follow up app hope u get some answer's   
kara hope u and baby tyler r doing very well   
big hello 2 everyone else hope ur all having a good day so far


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hiya Kara lovely to see you back. Thanks for all the lovely messages, I am ok thanks just doing a lot of reading into where to go from here - We will have a follow up but still waiting to hear from clinic to book that. 

I feel I need to look further now into potential issues with me. I will be asking at follow up about tests / investigations I could have. I have only ever had basic bloods as we assumed the only issue we had was DH vasectomy. I am not so sure anymore. I have lots and lots of questions and ideas so just trying to get all these in order and do our research.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sundancer how are you?

mariehope you get a follow up soon


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Marie its a horrible time while your waiting,not sure if your questions will get the answers u want to hear and unsure if u r asking everything.
I had extra bloods,clotting may be a good one cause if your blood is too thick maybe embryo can't attach.

Helen how did your scan go?

I phoned guys today causer panicking that by the time I get my baseline I would have been downregging 27 days.16 days after bleeding,they said this was fine,I just thought 4 weeks seemed a very long time before baseline.I've started bleeding though and got loads of cramps and I'm heavy.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi everyone

Jules don't worry bout the dregging, its once your on the stimming there is no turning back

Marie i had clotting, chromosones and something else done (sorry can't remember).  There is a thread on here that says what to be tested for maybe that can help.  

Hi everyone, hope things are good with everyone


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Evening everyone. Jule, glad you are sorted with your baseline dates.
Scan went great for me. Lining is 3mm and ovaries look great, so i'm starting Menopur tonight. Back next Monday for scan. Egg collection wilk be the week of the 24th.

Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Why is it when i do a long post it always disappears!!  here's a shortened version!!

Marie, hope you are ok   I wrote a long list of questions to take to my follow up - there were quite a few on one of the threads on here that i found really useful xx

Pick and Sarah - hope you are both ok - probably still up in the clouds!! xx

Helen and Jule - hope things are going ok for you both, helen sounds like its all going well for you xx

Sugar & Sundancer, how are you both?

Hope everyone is ok

Jo xx


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Evening ladies

Pick and Sarah congratulations on your   , bet your both so pleased.

Marie I'm sorry to hear that it hasn't worked this time.  Sending you lots of   and hope that your follow up is soon.

Raven congrats on being pupo, will keep my fingers crossed for you.

Helen great to hear basline was good, et will be hear before you know it.

Jule hope your OK

Hope everyone else is OK?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

marie thinking of you. hope you get a fu soon and get some answers to your questions.
pick and sarah bet you are both on cloud 9
helen good luck with the menopur jab tonight.
jules sounds like a long time to down reg but i'm sure clinic no what they are doing. just a lot of jabs to do.
raven glad sam is keeping you busy and off the 2ww.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

helen well done on the scan

jule 4 weeks is a long time but not too long hun and it might well help with the PCOS situation as it will give your ovaries a nice rest before the onsault


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Marie, hope that you will get a follow up soon. Ask everything you can think of and hope that they will have some answers for you. Big hugs to you

Well done on your baseline Helen, great you are on the next stage - good luck with menopur

Glad you put your mind at rest about the downregging Jule, hope the suprecur doesn't get to you too much

Good to hear Sam is keeping you busy Ravan

Back to work for me after a few weeks lying low, we're keeping it quiet just now but was bursting to tell people today!

I am keeping fingers crossed for all of you and hope the funding gets sorted soon so that those waiting will be able to plan.

  to everyone


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its gone all quiet here

is everyone ok?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Its gone really quiet, where is everyone


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Evening all,

Marie, have you managed to get a follow up appt yet?  Where are you and your DH going to go for a break?

Hope everyone is ok 

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey jo hows things with you?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

hi Jo you ok


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Kara and Mimi - I'm ok thank you - I love reading about Tyler Kara - you sound so happy and Mimi I bet you will be the same in a few weeks.

Still waiting to hear about the 2nd cycle so feel like can't really move forward at the moment, just trying to concentrate on losing weight - although did have spaghetti on toast for tea which isn't the healthiest of meals!!!

Jo xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Jo how much weight do you want to lose hun


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

about 2 stone ideally - my BMI is between 28-29 at the moment so want to get it down to about 25ish - i find it really hard to lose it though unless i massively cut down on food - i'm down to 1 meal a day now and only lost a couple of pounds!!


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I lost 3 stone before tx but never got to target weight.

Don't cut out the meals hun, just change to healthier options, drink plenty of water and be careful of fruit cos of sugar content.  Would you consider joining a club, i went to ww's and found it really helpful


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I have looked into it and i know its a cr*p excuse but I work quite long hours and travel so its difficult to commit to going to something each week.  I've tried just having a salad at lunch time and then somthing like veg stir fry in the evening but still doesn't seem to make much difference - i lost a lot last time when i was on metformin so tried that again but it wan't agreeing with me so stopped taking it a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

What about on line, ww do this and it is very good.

Sounds like your not eating enough hun I got some fab recipes for ww's, if your at the next meet i will loan them to you


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks Mimi, I didn't know you could do it on line - i'll have a look now


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Good luck hun, i am convinced losing my weight helped this time.  If you give everything a go then you don't blame yourself then


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

JK1 I agree with mimi,joining a club does work and helps to know what you can/should be eating....although I do love spagetti on toast   

Jules I d/r for 8 weeks when I was having tx for Sam.How are you feeling?

Helen how you doing?

Not sure where everyone is at but good luck to all those with follow ups soon.And a big hello to everyone else.

I am having a really bad day   I had to take my cat (odo) to the vets today as he has a growth in his mouth.Hes Tazs (my 16 year old) cat and he has been with us for 14 years!

Its not good news ,he has cancer and I have to take him on thursday to help him have a deep sleep   They wanted to do it today,but I wanted to speak to Taz first,so they said ok and gave him a few jabs,to ease his pain.My son never cries and it has broken my heart to see him cry.

Sorry for such a down post,I'm so hormonal lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan its horrid when this happens to a pet.  Poor taz and you all.  They become part of the family


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh Ravan that's so sad hun   
thinking of you x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Marie big   hope you and dh had a good weekend away and you don't have to wait too long for the fu xxx

Sarah and Pick congrats on your bfp x

Jule I have had long protocol for my tx sounds like thats what they are doing of you this time.

Raven      what a horrible day, thinking off you xx

Hi to everyone else hope our all ok xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ravan that's so sad, I'm really sorry. Hugs to you and Taz

Jo, good luck with weight loss, I found putting a ticker up gave me some focus too. In the end I didn't calorie count but cut out wheat and dairy apart from the odd treat. Still eat meat / fish with piles of veg. It was quite fun thinking of new things to eat, oh and I swapped potatoes for sweet potatoes. I don't know why but I read somewhere that they are v good for you! 

Hi Sam, Jules, Mimi and Kara 

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks girls, just having a look at ww on-line now to see what i need to do.  I might do the ticker thing as I think it helps if you can see it coming down - Shelley told me how to get one the other day.

Raven: sorry to hear about your cat - its so sad xx

Jo xx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Any tips you need hun just ask, i was going to be a leader for ww but had tx

I'm off to bed now, knackered hope i sleep tonight.  Night night


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks mimi - will do - hope you sleep ok tonight xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

oh Ravan so sorry to hear about your cat, what an awful time, will be thinking of you thur   

Glad to hear that some of you have also d/r fr such a long time it seems forever.

Great news Helen on your baseline, woo hoo your off with the suprecur. Your ec is the week before mine.  Mine willeither be 4th or 7th June depending on what the scan shows on the 2nd.  We will be very close together and have a week cycling together.

I am knackered at the mo, not sleeping, back pain on and off.  Gonna ring rhematology tom and see of they wil see me before my tx starts and have a look at my back and possibly xray it??!!  Alos ben to library and trying to crack on with my dissertation. Would like to have this next section finished before my 2ww so that i can relax for those 2 weeks.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
Ravan, so sorry to hear about your cat.   

Jo, I did the weight watchers plan and it really helped.

Julie, so glad we are close together. I'll have someone to go crazy with.  Really hope you can get your back sorted hun.
I started the menopur last night. Stings a little more going in,but all seems fine.

Night, Night Mimi. Hope you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh helen how exciting, i remember the menopur being bit more stingy think its beacuse there is more fluid and slightly thicker.  I will be joining you soon!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you find out whats the matter with your back jule , ravan is your cat really ill then becauses thats same as my 16yr old cat blackie..2 weeks ago she had tooth out as she had big abcess under eye where they found theres also a tumer in her mouth ..the abcess didnt burst so satarday morn i took her in to have abcess lanced and they said her mouths not healing from where tooth was took out and today ive noticed the abcess is coming back again..we have vets on thur for another antibiotic injection but i bet they tell me theres not much else that can be done as the cancer is obviously related to the abcess its so sad and hard to decide when to put them down mines still eating at moment so im hanging on


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Miriam sounds the same as mine,she did mention about a bad tooth,but she said all his teeth look fine.He is a bit perkier this morning,but not sure if thats just the jabs she gave him.His tumor is under his top lip,is that the same as yours.Mine will still eat soft food,but no biccies.They said there would be no point operating as he may not make it through that and chemo wouldnt work on it either.

I do feel much better today,thankyou for all your kind words yesterday  
Im just gonna take one day at a time,he once got run over and got told he would have to get his tail chopped off,but we refused and it came back to life.lol...so just hoping they are wrong and thursday brings better news.

Hope everyone is okay today.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ravan sorry to hear about your cat thats so sad   

Jule and Helen glad you will be together cycling, hope you are both ok. 

I have my follow up for 17th June, I was offered 27th May but we will be away on holiday (volcano permitting). I am just doing a lot of reading and research into what other tests / checks I should be asking about at my follow up, to see if I have an implantation problem. I am also going to ask to see Lyndon to see if there is anything they can do from that side. I have a vague plan which is to cycle again about September, keep all our eggs and aim to get some blasts. We made a blast before which was frozen on day 6 so I know we can do it. I would like to get to ET with a blast and then we would know we have tried our best.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan just wana give you a massive hug, im here as you know mate

marie sounds like a good plan to me

how is evryone?


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning ladies.
Ravan and Miriam sorry to hear about your cats.  My cats are both 3 so I can't imagine what you are going through as they have never been sick but I ccan imagine it is heart breaking.  
Marie good news about your follow up and it's lovely that you have a holiday booked.  I hope you are ok.xxx
AFM - no news really, only that a girl in work who is 21 has announced she is pregnant and she knows all there is to know about it.  I feel a bit mean but all she goes on about is how sick she feels, how bad her heart burn is, how her legs are aching and on and on.  She is only 4 - 6 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
What a cow I am ay
How are you and your little bundle Kara.x


----------



## sun dancer (Apr 25, 2010)

Evening girls hope everyone is ok 
Awww Raven im so sorry 2 hear ur cat is unwell    
Marie good luck with ur fu hope u get the answer's u want    
Kara hope u and tyler are both keeping well u sound soooooo happy im thrilled for u both      
AFM not much 2 tell just getting on with thing's i hav bn out all wkend really had a blow out lol now i hav 2 get myself sorted and bk on my diet 2 lose sum weight ready for hol's and also trying 2 get myself sorted for my fu cant believe i still got 2 wait a few wks    nevermind will b here b4 i know it now .
Well that's enough frm me hope everyone has had a gd day x x x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Good luck for tomorrow Sugar

Marie, glad you managed to get a follow up sorted. Good you have a plan forming - hope the volcano doesn't scupper your holiday plans

Ravan, hope you are doing ok and Sam is keeping your mind off things

Hope your wait for fu goes quick sundancer

Hope you are getting on ok with the menopur Helen

Sorry you are having headaches Jule, take things easy if you can

Hi Pick, hope that girl at work isn't annoying you too much

Jo, Queenie, Pix, Sam hope you are all ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all 

your all so very quiet, what is happening, hope your all ok

sundancer sometimes a blow out is in order to make us feel good.

anyone with any news?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Good morning everyone,
Thinking of you today Ravan   

Good luck for today Sugar.

Pick, you're not being a cow, that's exactly how I'd be feeling too.

AFM - The menopur seems to be going ok and no nasty side effects as yet.  
Got a busy day today getting things ready for DH's birthday tomorrow (he hits the big 30).

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

helen glad youve not got anyside effects yet lol whens your next scan? Happy birthday for your hubby tomorrow x

Jules hows it going?

hi everyone hope your all well xxx


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Scan on monday (day 8 of menopur) and I think again on thurs. E/C planned for week of 24th.

Hows things with ur cat ravan? X


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

will find out later,he has the vets at 6pm to see if theres anything else we can do.

Busy week for you need week then,exciting!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi everyone.
It is so hard when others are preg especially when they think they know it all hugs.

Ravan how r u and how's the cat hope its not bad news
How r u feeling on your 2ww.

Sugar hope u get some answersat your fu.

Sundancer hope time goes quick for your fu.

Helen great news u have no symptoms.

Thankfully today my headache and pains in leg have gone so must have been suprecur.

Hi to everyone I missed


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Raven - thinking of you xx

Helen - glad menopur going well - i dont think i had any side effects when i was on it just really weird heavy ovary feeling before EC xx


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Evening all

Raven - how you doing? hope you cat is ok. Hope that the 2ww is not driving you too mad.

Jule - hows the d/r going? When is your baseline, not too long I am sure. Thanks for the shoes - very comfy. I am home almost every night so anytime you fancy a coffee you know where I am

Helen - how are you doing? Not long til your first scan, ec will come round very quickly for you

Marie - glad you have a fu sorted. Hope that the volcano has sorted itself out and your holiday is not affected. You deserve proper time out.

Sundancer - I hope that your fu comes round quickly for you. I hope that you have lots to keep you occupied between now and then.

kara - how is gorgeous baby tyler? bet you are in heaven with her. Hope you are not too tired.

Mimi - how is bump doing? Not long till its your turn.

JK how are you doing? hope all is ok

Well I have had my fu and am now on the waiting list to see Mr Griffiths. JE didnt really know why it didnt work (DH was not surprised that she didnt have an answer) but she said that our eggs, sperm and embyros seem fine. Good fert rate and nice embryos, of the 6 eggs all were mature and 4 were good enough for fert (2 had problems) and all 4 fertilised. Apparantly I have the ovaries of a 45yr old    I think it has something to do with the adhesions and restricted blood flow. That is what she thinks is the problem as to why I dont respond very well. I now have a plan for the next few months. I am hoping that Mr G will agree to detach my tubes - I had fluid in my uterus at EC and I am convinced that my tubes are the reason for two BFNs. Hopefully if my tubes can be sorted then we stand a real chance of getting a BFP. Secondly I will take viagra to increase the blood flow to my uterus and ovaries - totally experimental but hopfully will produce a better response. There is another drug I can take - its for people who have angina and helps dilate the arteries. I also told them I want mega sedation next time so I think I will get that. Clearly whatever they use now is not enough due to the pain and stress involved. All in all a very positive outcome today


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan hope you have some good news about your cat

Jules glad you have no headache

Helen good luck with all your scans

Hi to everyone else

Sorry lack of personals but absolutely knackered

Sugar hun, glad you have a plan and i have heard viagra is good, i think cath was on it


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sugar - sounds like it went ok today and you have a good plan - do you mean viagra as in what men take?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

JK yes it i the same. DH had  a good laugh about it until I told him he should have one too    It is to increase the blood flow to the uterus and the ovaries to hopefully help my egg numbers


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Sugar good stuff about the FU , glad it went well. Viagra sounds fab, did she say if there are any side effects to it?

Yeah I hope the flights are ok. We were chatting and realised have been cycling or on meds in preparation for a cycle for 12 months non stop now, so we are going to have a proper break for the holiday. I am not even taking any pills with me and going to have a good blow out!

Jule & Helen hope you are ok
Hiya mimi have a good sleep 

Pick hope you get some peace in work!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Just a quick  one as I dont want to take over the thread with my cat talk.Bad news Im afraid,Odo is now sleeping peacefully.Thank you for all your thoughts it means a lot.Think too many tears have fallen today,so im off to bed.night all x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi all

Oh Ravan, I'm so sorry   

Sugar, sounds like your fu went well and you have a good plan. Hope you can see Mr G soon.

Glad you are getting on ok with the menopur Helen, good luck for your scans next week

Good for you Marie, a blow out is just what you need

Glad your headache has gone Jule

Hope you are ok Jo


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ravan I'm so sorry


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh ravan im so sorry was hoping for better news   you have made the right decision to put him to sleep if he was suffering its the last kind thing you can do..be greatfull he had a good life and lived to be an oap   sugar glad follow up went well hope the viagra works


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry Ravan hunny, kinder this way though.


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Ravan I am so sorry to hear about your cat.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

sugar sounds like a very positive appointment, so pleased that you gona sort those nasty tubes hun. adhersions are a nightmare arent they but it sounds like they are gona do all they can or you. i wonder if the drug for angina is what i took-niflrphine (spelling)

ravan hugs matey,rip odo

helen good newsthat the menopur is going well

marie a break with me good

hi to everyone else


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Wow you girls are mega quiet today is everyone ok?

I have been reading up about immune issues etc and I really hope I don't have them because apparently certain immune things can be aggrevated by chocolate and saturated fat    I don't think I could give up chocolate. 

I have also decided to investigate accupuncture for my next treatment, has anyone tried it? I have spoken to a really nice local lady who is listed on the Zita West site, she can't do evening appointments but has referred me to another colleague who should be able to help. I have to call on Monday morning to check. Does anyone know roughly how much it costs?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it is mega quiet isnt it

marie i think acupucture ranges from 30 to 45 an hour and the first appointment costs more as its longer. have you been reading dr beers book?

do you take omega 3 fish oils? could be worth starting some as they help against immune issues and is something you can do now


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey kara, i have an amazon voucher supposed to be being emailed to me so I am waiting for that to come, so I can order the book. I have just been reading on here so far. 

No I have not taken fish oils, theres so many different things to take its a bit confusing. Which type did you take? I was thinking of doing a big order online when i had a full list of stuff, coz I remember pix saying something about royal jelly too but I think it was Cath that said order it from the usa (forever living?). 

Ooh another question for you, I asked at clinic last cycle about high dose folic acid because of being on metformin, and she said no its fine normal dose will be ok. How did you get your high dose?

thanks hun x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i didnt take high dose folic acid hun just a higher dose steriod

http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-High-Strength-1000mg-Fish-Oil-Capsules-30_16007/
this is what i took, before and throughout pregnancy, its all about the amount of dha and epu and they are very good for you

/links


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

thanks kara will grab some of them at the weekend. Not taking them til after I come back from holiday though, so there!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

so is the holiday gona be a big blow out?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie have a nice time on holiday hun.  Don't blame you for not taking the tabs whilst away.  Make and keep it normal hun


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

evening all,

Sugar - that made me laugh about the viagra and DH!!

Marie - sounds like you will have a fab time on holiday and i think its really good that you aren't taking anything so you can just enjoy it and gives your body a bit of a break before you start all over again!!

Hi Sarah & Pick - how are you feeling our newest mummies to be!!

Helen and Jule - hope you are both ok.

Hi Kara - hope you and the little milk monster are good

Jo xx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

Marie, just to let you know I had acupuncture and am a total convert, I've been recommending it to all my friends for all sorts of things, i should be on commission lol! I pay £38 a session, you usually pay more for the first go. We will never know what made the difference for us this time because other things were different too, but at the very least, it really helped with the side effects of drugs and stress and dh. It is also supposed to help with blood flow / circulation etc. I have read stories about it helping with PCOS as well. Hope you are doing ok and looking forward to your hols   

Hope Helen and Jule are doing ok with the jabs

Ravan, how are you today? Am thinking of you   

Hi Jo, how are you? I'm good thanks, still feels a bit surreal! Work is keeping me busy and my feet on the ground

Hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

sugar glad follow up went well. hope you get to see dr g soon. he is lovely.

maire have a good holiday. i take the omega 3 that kara recommended and also just started on royal jelly tablets from holland and barrett.

jule and helen hope jabs are going well for you both. good luck for any app you have soon.

raven so sorry to hear about your cat.  

afm. unable to get on line at moment my computer has packed in so waiting for dh to see if he can do anything with it. i'm at mum's at moment so using hers.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Kara, to be honest i'm not a big drinker nor is dh but we are both looking forward to a rest and some yummy food. his kids are going abroad too with their mum so he can have a proper rest without feeling guilty so it should be good. 

Girls have been a bit iffy tonight, we went to a party, and we were sat next to this really nice couple who have just had a baby, she was asking if we had kids and dh handled it telling her yes 2 boys 13 and 14.  But she must have looked at me and thought i looked a bit young for kids that age so she was asking are they both of yours, dh said no just his blah blah, but she hammered on , saying to me "do you not want any then?" which thank god dh stepped right in and handled making a joke about already having him to look after. I had to go to the ladies at that point   

not her fault but its like its impossible to escape

back in a sec...


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

soz got interrupted !  Sarah thanks for the info, how often do you go and did you have to go right on EC /ET ? wonder if I would be ok having accu here with treatment still in cardiff. 

hiya queenie hope your computer gets sorted soon xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh Marie, those questions hurt so much, why can't people just think    Well done your dh for stepping in. I hope you are feeling ok today   

As for acupuncture, I've been going once a week since beginning of Feb. During the week of ec, I went on the morning of ec to my usual lady and then twice on the day of et (that was in Cardiff as ideally you need to do it as close to transfer as you can), before and after. The clinic at Cardiff were great and even though i was being treated elsewhere, they were happy to fit me in on transfer day and as you need to be a bit flexible on the timing after et, they just said turn up when you can and they'd fit me in. Cardiff charge £45 a session and they are really close to the hospital. Make sure you find someone near you that knows the protocol for IVF, my acupuncturist calls it the German protocol.

Morning everyone!


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

morning all.Thank you for your thoughts,I'm feeling much better ...about odo anyway....the 2ww has finally got to me ...and I feel like I'm going nuts lol I dont think this one has worked for us as I have that pre-a/f crampyness......but every now and again I think...is it cramp,not sure lol Hate second guessing lol gonna take Sam to the park today...to stay away from google! lol

Helen good luck for monday.

Marie sending you big hugs

Jule how you doing?

queenie hope you get your p.c sorted soon.

Not sure where everyone is not,I need to catch up.


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

A visit to the park with Sam sounds like a fab plan Ravan, hope you have a good time and it takes your mind off the 2ww, hope the next week goes quickly for you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan glad you feel better about odo.  I didn't think the 2ww madness would get to you cos you are so laid back, but it gets all.  Af type pains could be anything hunny, hope next week flies for you xx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie poor you hun, i dont know why people think they can ask such personal questions, i got to the point where i would just tell people out right i couldnt have children naturally and that shut them up lol. i nice holiday relaxing and enjoying eachother sounds lovely

ravan you havent been googling have you? get to that park now lol. the 2ww really is horrid


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Marie people can be so nosey! Go have fun on holidays and have loads of alcohol and sex for me lol


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Morning ladies, Marie people like that really do my head in.  I know they have just had a baby but we don't all want to talk about it.  I hope you're ok.  I think perhaps people just try and make conversation and its not always about the right thing.  Sounds like DH handled it well.  Have alovely holiday.x
AFM - we are going out later with my brother to Cardiff Bay for a meal and a few drinks.  Of course I am now the designated driver and I will be in the lime and soda.  It's quite entertaining people watching now that I am on the wagon so to speak.  Not that I was a big drinker anyway.
I have taken up a bit of swimming over this last week as I don't think regular visits to the gym as I used to are appropriate so looking at the alternatives.
Ravan I hope you are keeping sane adleast the weather is good today so you can keep busy out doors.
I hope you all have some nice plans this weekend, sending lots of  hugs.x


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Kara not googling yet,but getting the urge lol

Mimi I think its more the fact that I'm bored now,didnt even think about the 1st week but because a/f is due tuesday its just playing on my mind a bit.Im still chilled just a bit crazy nutty chilled lol

Whether has turned to **** here,so stuck in as Andy had to go to work today .

pick enjoy your meal and soda lol


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Evening ladies, sorry I've been AWOL for the last couple of days. It was Stu's Birthday yesterday and so been busy busy.

Marie, People like that really drive me nuts. Seems as though your DH handled it well though.  Have fun on your hols!

Ravan, hope you're not going too crazy.

Hiya everyone else hope you're all doing ok.

AFM- I'm feeling like a pin cushion, but otherwise doing fine.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Helen glad your feeling ok, won't be long now hun

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

ravan how are you hun?

helen glad your feeling ok


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

im okay,just waiting lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

waiting for anything sucks but the 2ww is a whole new kind of waiting isnt it. hows andy?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hiya everyone, its been a while, im always so busy    just about getting home in time for my injections which are going fine.

Ravan so sorry to hear about the cat    I will try and pop in this week for a catch up.

Marie ave a lovely holiday and try and relax.  People always ask dont they, ive just strarted saying to people yeh we will try this year and i leave it at that.  Its so hard though making excuses all the time isnt it   

Suagr glad your fu went well.  I know people in S Africa and they always prescribe viagra and she asked me if i was taking that. Its supposed to work well.  Im bit busy again this week after work but next week will definately pop in at some point, although i know we are all meeting 24th are you coming?

Hope i havent left nayone out and if i have sorry and hi


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Jule, glad your injections are going well. When is your next app? 

Helen, good to hear you are feeling well and doing ok with the menopur, good luck for your scan. Did dh have a good birthday?

Hope you have been able to get out in the sunshine with Sam today Ravan and stop yourself from going loopy

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sarah the sun has only just come out here today lol Its been raining Boo!


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh no Ravan that's pants!


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

It's been raining here too.
Sarah- Stu had a lovely day thanks. Although he refuses to turn 30 and says he is 29 with 1 year experience.
How are you?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Well we had some rain this morning but looks like we sent it down your way, oops! I'm good thanks. Glad Stu had a good day...Nige is 40 in a couple of months, I think he is planning to count backwards after that


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Good luck today Helen,thinking of you.


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Morning all, it appears that the more time you have on your hands the less you get done. I have hardly anything to do in the day now (other than washing and cleaning) and I still find it hard to get on here. I think my days are merging into one and I seem to have lost all concept of time and days   

Raven - sorry to hear about your cat, it is so hard when we lose a pet. They are such a big part of the family. Hope taz is coping ok with it. I hope that the next week flies by for you. 2ww sucks big time   

Jule - I am here anytime so call in when ever you are free. When is your scan (or if you have had it how did it go). Not long till ec for you now.

Helen - goodluck for today, not sure what you are having done but I really hope it is good   

Pick Sarah - how you both feeling? all good I hope
Julespenfold - how you? Hope you are ok and enjoying the weather. 
Queenie - how are you doing? Hope you have got your pc sorted out. Thanks for the textm, my phone has been playing up lately and I am having trouble texting and calling. The charge wont hold and it seems to switch it self off whenever it feels like. I think that the phones are programmed to die as soon as your contract ends   
Mimi - not long till you get to meet TT, hope you are feeling ok and you are not too uncomfy   
Kara - how is baby Tyler? hope you are managing to cope on a few hours sleep. The euphoria of a new baby seems to help though. Big    to you all
JK - how are you? glad I made you smile - dh certainly wasnt after the viagra remark    that will teach him to keep his mouth shut   

I am sure that I have missed people out and I am so sorry, it is rather hard to keep up with such a busy thread. AFM I am just waiting for my apt with Mr G (10 weeks and counting). Will keep ringing the clinic to see if there is a cancelation - which would be fantastic.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Helen good luck for today

Ravan how are you feeling

Sugar nice to hear from you.  Alls well with me thanks, hope you are well

Hi to everyone, sorry short post but have loads to do


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

helen good luck

ravan hiya mate hope the next few days go quick

sugar 10 weeks and counting, hope you get a cancellation, just incase you wana know you can see mr g private at the spire in cardiff


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys, hope you r all ok.

Scan didnt go so well. I have no follicles as yet. Menopur has been put up to 3 vials and I go back on friday for another scan.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh helen how annoying, try not to be disheartened some people take a little longer to stimmulate, how many days have you been stimming?


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Today is day 8 of stims. Louise said that my pcos may be the reason, but the higher dose should do the trick. I was feeling a bit crappy, but better now.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi to eveyone
helen hope the increase in menopur makes those follies grow. when is your next scan.

raven hope the 2ww is going ok for you.

jule hope jabs are going well and not long to go now for you.

marie hope your having a lovely time away.

sarah and pick hope you are both well

sugar hope you get a cancellation for dr g. hope you don't have too many problems with your phone.

afm well dh has fixed my computer yah. have so missed having it.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Helen - sorry to hear about your scan but like Kara said people react to the drugs at different stages, I have PCOS too and i'm sure i was on 3 vials for my first cycle and they ended up getting 16 eggs xx

Sugar, hope you are ok hun xx

Jule - how are you? xx

Raven - i hope you aren't going too mad in the 2ww...its so hard xx

Hi Mimi, Kara, queenie, Sarah, Nic - hope you are all ok

No news (yet again!!) from me....just got back after a 5 hour drive from 'up North' so shattered now, just waiting for my mum and dad to bring my doggie home then think i'll be off to bed!! 

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

helen i will keep my fingers crossed for you

queenie any news on your op?

jo you sound shattered, hope you get some sleep


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

no news, haven't phoned either as i'm in no hurry to have op as i don't think i'll get to have 2nd go yet. so quite happy to wait


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sounds like a good plan then hun


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Queenie, I'm back on Friday for another scan.

JK, thankyou that's reasuring. I am feeling a bit better about things now. 

How is everyone else this evening?


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you are feeling a bit better Helen, sorry things didn't go so well today but there's time for your follies to grow yet, fingers crossed the extra menopur will do the trick

Hi Jo, bet your doggie will be pleased to see you! Have a good rest after your long drive

Queenie, how are you? Glad you got your computer fixed

Hope you can get a cancellation with Mr G Sugar

Hope you are doing ok Ravan

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Helen good luck hopefully the increased dose will work. I had 2 amp my 1st cycle but now i have 4 amps because i also didnt respond with the pcos.  Im sure now you start the increased dose you will respond.  Good luck

Im having baseline next mon so really wont be far behind you.  My EC planned for 4th or 7th June

Ravan how r you?  Was gonna pop in today but didnt get a break will try tom.

Sugar hope you are well.

Jk1 hi how are you?

JuleP how are you?

Queenie and Marie when do you go on hols?

Ebonie, Miriam, Kara, Taffy, how are you all and babies and J.  Hope J had a nice birhtday?

Mimi, nicki, claire, and other pregnant ladies hope you are all well.

Sarah how you feeling?

Really lloking forward to a good catch up on Mon

Hi to everyone else cause im bound to have left people out


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

My EC will probably be towards the end of next week now instead of the begining so yeah we will be pretty close together.  Were you at the hospital today? Thought I saw you from a distance.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Morning ladies

Helen the increased dose should do the job hun, good luck for scan

Hi to everyone, got to get ready for work so sorry bout short post


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Helen hope that with the extra drugs you have lots of follies on friday   

Jules not long now   Anytime you want to call in I'm here.

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sun 

Well today is my a/f due day,and I had a few spots this morning when wiping sorry if tmi so I tested and its a BFN for me. With my a/f due I'm taking it as a true reading.I am gutted and have had a cry,have now dusted myself off and  I'm fine now.I have been blessed with my two boys and now its time to close the book on tx and enjoy life.I am a believer in fate and she has given me Taz and Sam,and thats good enough for me. xxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Ravan - Im so sorry, hun. Sending big    You are blessed with your gorgeous boys so enjoy them x 

Helen hope the extra drugs do the trick   

Queenie - glad your computer is working again - I would be lost without mine lol!!

Sugar - I know what you mean - time just flies by ..... dont know how I ever had time to go to work lol 

Jule - not long to go to baseline - you must be excited - hope you are feeling better now

Hello to everyone else 

x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ravan hun you know how sorry i am. im like you and believe in fate. enjoy every minute of your boys now


----------



## pickwick (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi Helen I hope the increased dose does the trick and you get a good result on your next scan.

Ravan I am sorry about your BFN, I hope you are feeling a bit better after your cry.  Your 2 boys sound wonderful and must fill you with such joy.  

Hello to everyone, I hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine.

xxxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan sorry hun for the bfn, it doesn't get any easier.  You have 2 fab kids already enjoy darling


----------



## claire1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Ravan sending you   .  Take care


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi ladies, need time to catch up so bare with me!

Raven I am so sorry. Here's to you and your special boys. You are blessed, as are they blessed to have a special mummy.

Helen, I'm sure an increase will help those follies grow. Hope your next scan goes well.

Hope you are ok Marie. Sorry been mad busy had read your post regarding the royal jelly etc and been meaning to get back to your but life has been hectic. I did take it for a month but no tx since to know any benefits. I am going to start it properly 3 months before next tx. DP hasn't taken any, we still using stored sperm so no real point at the mo. Hope you have a fab holiday.

Jule, how are you? Good luck for your baseline. Do you go to london by train? Just thought I'd post a link for the national express cheap fares, they are cheap every day http://www.nationalexpress.com/coach/Offers/funfares.cfm?sd=01062010

afm, sorry have been absent for a while. Been mad busy with OU and writing an essay on infertility issues and treatment and getting wound up because some of the information in the course book I felt was inaccurate and have been arguing with the tutor over it lol !!!

I am pleased to say that I am having my gallbladder removed on 28th June, had to postpone it for a couple of weeks cos the original date they gave me clashed with my biology exam, but will soon be here. Have got preop assess 1st June. Woohoo once that is out of the way I can look to getting the lap done

/links


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix great news about your op and good for you arguing over inaccurate info, did you win? lol


----------



## helen_26 (Jan 31, 2008)

Evening everyone.
Ravan, sorry about yor bfn. Sending you and your family lots of hugs.

Pix, glad you got a date sorted for your op and good on you for arguing your point.

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks girls. Well I feel I won the point because the tutor said well the book was published in 2006! Interesting read mind found out some good stuff. Onwards with biological psychology now!


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ravan I am really sorry to hear about your bfn, hope you are ok   

Pix thanks for the info on royal jelly, i have not ordered anything yet as I decided to have a little rest from everything until I am back from holiday. So when I come back I will be popping the pills again. I think I will get some for dh, we are using stored sperm too but a little bit of me likes to think maybe one will make it through on its own     infact i even feel like I might not want him to have another SA just so I can keep on kidding myself there might be a chance   

Well done on the OU stuff, I registered for my course but it was full for June    (don't know why they can't tell you that on the website) so I am starting in September. Great news about your gallbladder hopefully you will be out of pain with that. 

Helen hope you are keeping positive about the follicles and there is lots of growing going on. 

Jule hows the downregging? Its a  long time isn't it hope you are doing ok. Good luck for baseline.

Queenie , Jo hiya hope you are both ok.  

We go on hol on monday and back on the bank holiday. So hoping for no ash and lots of sun sea and   . also wedding anniversary saturday but we will have step kids so probably no romance lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Oh forgot to say I had a nice email from Lyndon, he will be able to see us on same day as follow up so I was really pleased about that as will be able to ask all my 3 million questions and hopefully get answers to them all and a plan. I have not had a follow up before, does anyone know if you can book dates in at the same time?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi Raven - sorry to hear about your BFN xx

Hi Helen and Jule - hope are are both feeling ok

Still no news from me...just a continuing manic week at work  

Hope everyone is ok 

Jo xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

marie its great you are seeing lyndon he is lovely and will answer all your questions honestly

jo dontwork too hard


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Raven - so sorry that you had a BFN    Its always horrible when it happens. Are you still testing on otd?    for a different result.

Pix - great news that you have a date for your op. I hope that it goes really well for you and you can start focusing on your next tx. Well done on your biology result - swotty   

Hope everyone else is doing ok and will catch up properly tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

raven so sorry to hear you had a bfn.   you have two wonderful boys who have a wonderful mum. 

pix what fab news about your op so pleased you have a date. well done on your ou.

marie lyndon is fab he answered quesions that were for je as well. as kara said he is honest with you.

helen good luck for scan on friday hope the extra menopur has helped.

jule hope jabs are going well. 

to everyone else hi hope you are all well.

no news from me just can't wait for meet monday and for half term


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi all hope everyones ok   ravan im sorry its a bfn but like you say you got your boys so time to enjoy the rest of your life   helen hope the higher dose does the trick   pix glad you have a date for op it will come quick now


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Ravan, I'm so sorry about your bfn, big hugs to you xx

Glad you will get to speak to Lyndon, Marie. We spoke to one of the other embryologists and it was really helpful.

Best of luck for tomorrow Helen!

Jule, hope you are doing ok

Glad you have a date for your op Pix, hope the time goes quick now

Sugar, Jo, Queenie hope you are all ok


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Sugar no not gonna test on sunday.I feel okay about it all,not over the moon,but Im ok.
Just one of those things.Thank you everyone for your kind words.

Helen good luck for tomorrow 

Jules thanks for calling in yesterday,was glad of the company xxx
Good luck for monday 

Marie Lyndon is great,hope you get some answers.

Pix glad you have a date for your op.

hope everyone is well


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Pix...................op 28th june.....lap august
Jk1..................waiting
Queenie............Lap July/August
millimags...........waiting
Jules...............Waiting
sugar...............waiting
Sam................Apr -Jun Gonapeptyl to suppress endo
Cardifflaura....  deivf 12th July
sun dancer........follow up 29th June
Helen.............. scan 21st May
Jule................. scan 24th may.....e/c 4th June or 7th June


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning all

ravan how are you hun?

queenie bet you cant wait for half term


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

new list,can you add your dates if they are wrong.xxx

Im okay,****** off lol Bit of pain today,just want a/f to turn up now.So I can come and see you before Tyler starts walking lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

might take a few days for the progestrone to leave your body.we will be here when your ready


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

I didnt take it last night,so hoping it happens fast,Im so whingy today lol
Andys bought me a sat nav so I dont get lost lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww andy is a good un 

i wish i could give you a hug hun.


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

me too


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

your hormones are crashing and that will make you feel c rappy


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

totally lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ravan i'll give you a hug on Monday hun.  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Raven    thinking of you. Thanks for the updated list, you're a star

thanks everyone it is good to have a date in place for my op esp 3 months earlier than it should have been. The secretary was great sorting that out for me. She had a good understanding because she has had IVF.

Thanks Sugar I think I'll be after you and your mathematician brain for some help! Found my comfort zone in biology and think I am getting a little out of my depth in biological psych. Have come face to face with the statistics and I don't like it lol standard deviation, t-tests, degrees of freedom, variance etc means nothing to me lol 

Good idea to have a break from everything Marie and I'm sure the hol will do you the world of good. Shame about the OU course. Thanks everyone 


Countdown to half term Queenie. Woohoo   

sounds like you are having a busy time of it Jo

Good luck for scan tomorrow Helen


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix im liking your 2 tickers


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

ta Kara, can't wait to get the lap one up


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237267.0


----------

